# "Small" item, big grunt, bigger price.



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I have been caught with the influx of nonstandard 1/2 and 1/4 inch collets and router bits.

It appears we have our CNC friends to thank for this annoying phemomen as they have a set of collets from about 3mm up to possibly bigger than 1/2 inch.

So its not a problem for them, however bloody annoying when the router bit comes out doing 20K rpm.

Bazzing!!

6mm and 1/4 " has about .4mm difference a 1/4 bit will not normally fit in a 6mm collet, but I see you managed it.
A 6mm router bit will not clamp up successfully in a 1/4 collet.

So the solution is (if Possible) use your 1/2 collet with a 1/2 inch to 6mm adapter and the problem is solved.

I also see there is 5/16 or 8mm bits floating around too so be aware .

It does look like a good piece of kit and I may have to go check it out … another trimmer box duel coming up again!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> So the soultion is (if Possible) use your 1/2 collet with a 1/2 inch to 6mm adapter and the problem is solved.
> - robscastle


Thx for the suggestion *rc*, however, my trimmer has a max capacity of 1/4" and it's relatively too new to drill it a new 1/2" hole…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

your taunting me again wit your toys duckie,you know im too weak to handle this kind of enticement.i have no milwaukee tools so this probably wont push me into it,but i have checked out dewalts which has as good or better rating and with that nice stimulus check from dear uncle donald i may go for one.thanks again!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... but i have checked out dewalts which has as good or better rating…
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy*, I'm not saying you must get one to keep up with the *ducks* (or is it Joneses)...

Now that I have the Milwaukee, I'm not gonna go and buy a DeWalt just to compare… even for your edification, buddy!.
Being a new product, it may take some time for the review/comparrisons to percolate out.

Interesting observation while checking out the dewalt after your comment… the same guy said that *this is the best trimmer I've ever used* for both the MIlwaukee and the Dewalt… but then again he probably would recommend a blunt chisel and a rock if paid for it.

Looking at the DeWalt, the Milwaukee seems the better unit but its trimmer plunge base is about $100 cheaper… suprised it wasn't coloured grey… the colour of dead dog ********************! 
How archaic not having a micro adjust on the guide fence…

*PS.* was pleasantly surprised the DeWalt sported a 8mm colette… I do have a ********************load of 8mm router bits for my Leigh D4R.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a quick question Alex…
I have both a corded makita and corded bosch trim router; 
one setup upside down on a table and the other freehand work.
What's the power of the 18v milwaukee like in comparison to the corded tools please?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> What s the power of the 18v milwaukee like in comparison to the corded tools please?
> - crowie


*Good*... but I suppose you want more scientifics…

To test its power, I tried to stop a rotating 1/2" two fluted 1/4" shafted router bit with a gloved hand and couldn't… Lucky I had the gloves on, however, leather might have worked better than those flimsy nitrile *C19* protective gloves…

Nevertheless I'm guessing you don't want to hear about my trip to the hospital and subsequent plastic surgery… The manual's specs didn't say anything about power other than 10K-31K RPM, however, some review quoted it at 1.25 HP… and I don't have to feed it much hay.

I'm only answering you as I'm a nice guy and can still type with my left hand…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

now that's scientific testing !


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)




----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> It was an impromptu purchase as a present to myself after some good news from my cardiologist….


You have a heart ?! 8^)

I love these posts about your new toys (and your uncontrollable impulse buying that saves us mere mortals the agony of a bad purchase).

Discovering the little doodads and features of a new toy is a joy, I bought the Bosch Colt kit on a whim years ago and am still discovering the usefulness of all the little attachments. My futzing with the offset base tracks with your experience, but alas no metric bits to mess with my addled brain 8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... but alas no metric bits to mess with my addled brain 8^)
> - splintergroup


I've tried imperialising in the past… but my old 12" calculator just refuses to divide in multiples of *1.2*.


----------

